# Glitch?? Bug???



## Betabear (Feb 24, 2019)

This just happened. I tried restarting etc. anyone know what this means??


----------



## Yosoykevo (Feb 2, 2018)

Same thing happening to me. I called Uber support, they have already notified technical support of the issue. It’s happening Uber-wide.


----------



## Betabear (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Lateriser (May 3, 2019)

Betabear said:


> View attachment 316727
> 
> This just happened. I tried restarting etc. anyone know what this means??


same with me. Tried restarting a few times.


----------



## Fuzzy26 (May 3, 2019)

Betabear said:


> View attachment 316727
> 
> This just happened. I tried restarting etc. anyone know what this means??


Same here in Chicago. And I'm 3 rides from completing my quest


----------



## Lateriser (May 3, 2019)

I’m in California. Not happy.


----------



## gary2323 (Jan 10, 2016)

Been going on for me too for a couple hours. I’ve re-installed app, turned off phone, etc. and nothing working... def an Uber issue and hopefully they will fix ASAP.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Same...


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

I’m starting to feel like I’m the only person in the world who’s still online and taking riders. I don’t think I’ll be logging out anytime soon...


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> I'm starting to feel like I'm the only person in the world who's still online and taking riders. I don't think I'll be logging out anytime soon...


I didn't get any Uber pings after this started (all pings were Lyft). You can still see the map? If so, is it a big surge with so many probably going offline?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> I didn't get any Uber pings after this started (all pings were Lyft). You can still see the map? If so, is it a big surge with so many probably going offline?


There is no noticeable surge in LA at this moment, although I thought I saw some a few minutes ago nowhere near me.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

It looked like the app might still function. If I zoomed out, I could see DFW and DAL. Never got a ping to test it though.


----------



## Driver Larry (Nov 5, 2018)

I have this issue too. I tried restarting, tried changing settings. Nothing helps.


----------



## agonzalez20 (May 3, 2019)

WHACK! TONIGHT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE BUSY! 
It’s happening here in LA too!


----------



## Smitty in the Lou (Apr 17, 2018)

Yep, mines ****ed too boys. Just in time for the Ky Derby. **** this company so hard


----------



## Betabear (Feb 24, 2019)

Smitty in the Lou said:


> Yep, mines @@@@ed too boys. Just in time for the Ky Derby. @@@@ this company so hard


That sucks.......?



agonzalez20 said:


> WHACK! TONIGHT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE BUSY!
> It's happening here in LA too!


Too bad we don't get any compensation when the app takes a shit....


----------



## Smitty in the Lou (Apr 17, 2018)

I get pings but the route is just a line with no roads. I don’t trust it.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Smitty in the Lou said:


> I get pings but the route is just a line with no roads. I don't trust it.


Feed it to Waze or Google Maps. Probably fine.


----------



## Smitty in the Lou (Apr 17, 2018)

you think the app would still give me the correct fare?


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Smitty in the Lou said:


> you think the app would still give me the correct fare?


I would think so. It tracks where you drive.

Seems fixed for me now.

Well, kinda. Quest zones are opaque.


----------



## Betabear (Feb 24, 2019)

PlayLoud said:


> Feed it to Waze or Google Maps. Probably fine.


I thought about doing that. I am done for the night but will try again tomorrow afternoon when I'm off of my part time job. Hopefully it will be fixed for the Friday night fares...


----------



## Lateriser (May 3, 2019)

It works once u pick up and start trip. U are on your own getting to pick up.

It


Smitty in the Lou said:


> you think the app would still give me the correct fare?


 it does give u correct fare. U just have to navigate yourself to pick up zone. Then once I start fre navigation and maps are normal. I use google.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Happening here in PHX also. It works after picking up pax so just nav yourself too them. Good luck.

Just another beautiful day in Uberland....
. ? :errwhat::whistling:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Yosoykevo said:


> Same thing happening to me. I called Uber support, they have already notified technical support of the issue. It's happening Uber-wide.


I.P.O. HACKERS !

" EVERYWHERE" !


----------



## Lateriser (May 3, 2019)

Lateriser said:


> same with me. Tried restarting a few times.





Soldiering said:


> Happening here in PHX also. It works after picking up pax so just nav yourself too them. Good luck.
> 
> Just another beautiful day in Uberland....
> . ? :errwhat::whistling:


same here. Had to navigate myself to pick up and then kicked In when I started ride


----------

